# TC composition competition Round 2 vote



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here you can find the link to listen to the submissions. Since this week we got only two submissions, vote for only one in the poll.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1W13gWG0--TgfnQdybhO9WCZVz61QAhuA?usp=sharing

This week's competition was about creating a song that deals with extremes of density. I will announce the winner next Thursday. The winner will create the next round.

Have fun listening!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

To be fair, the brief said only that the piece should be built around different degrees of density, it did not mention extremes.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, that's true! So let's consider them only as studies in density as such.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

#1 for me. #2 had more interesting atmosphere, but much less substance.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Actually, both pieces while differently conceived, are fairly effective; making my decision tough. #1 is a little less about density and more about material being developed and shaped into a complete structure. #2 is more about density and atmosphere. The weakness of #1, for me, was counterpoint that wasn't fully engaging and for #2, I found the major tonality ending not totally convincing. But when one has a limited amount of time to create something, not everything will be perfect.

I voted, but choose not to announce which one I picked.


----------



## paulc (Apr 18, 2011)

I voted for #2.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

There's still 3 days left to vote, so go do it! I personally think we have two submissions of top quality, considering the short time the composers had to compose it, and they deserve to be heard and commented.


----------



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

I enjoyed listening to the two pieces. Both work well. The first has a more complex structure and has more sounds. Some concordances between the different voices could be better resolved.

The second piece, although it works with less sound material, achieves a musical surface that is consistent and that is nice to hear. The sound density is more uniform and homogeneous than that of the first piece.

I have also voted for one of them.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

And the winner is Adrien! Congratulations! He will organise the next round. For future rounds, I sincerely hope for more activity in voting, now we got only 9 votes and I have a feeling that this forum has at least 20-30 active users. I think getting feedback is the most important reason for most of us writing over here.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

thanks everyone who participated, and especially pkoi for organizing this round, and my anonymous co-competitor. 

I also enjoyed the other piece in many parts

I'll post soon with the next challenge in a couple of days, as I'm away for a few days end of next week and won't be able to put up submissions. Also I need a bit of time to think about it.

Cheers

Adrien


----------

